# going guerilla for my first grow.



## turtledro (May 3, 2007)

well i have alot of sprouts in the woods. they are located on a very very slow moving stream. well stream is the best way for me to describe it. its actually where rain water is dumped out by the drains in my neighborhood. but the plants arent near them. I'm kind of worried about how clean the water is though. I constantly keep it running though.

Anyways im about to head over and take some pics.

Kindbud: im really looking forward to your input, since i too am located in the carolinas.


----------



## turtledro (May 3, 2007)

Theese are most of the plants. im worried about the yellow leaves on the big one, and a pinecone fell on the really bent one. Also, is the big one too tall for the amount of leaves it has. any input would be greatly appreciated








































and a random dank bud


----------



## Kindbud (May 4, 2007)

they look good dro exspecaily the big one and the one the pine cone feel on should be fine just keep an eye on hear and the yellowin on the big one might mean you need to give her a little nutes man or somethin eles just keep an eye on her and no way theirs not tomany leaves one her lol she looks good i got them ones from the beach they are lookin good 1 of the already has 4 nodes and its startin on its 4 one and shes only about no more then 5 in. tall and as long as the stream is flowing you should be fine!! ill be watchin this grow man!!!!


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 7, 2007)

turtledro said:
			
		

> Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket


 
If you scroll down a little in the posting window, you'll see a button named "Manage Attachments".

Use that please. It's easy and it saves all this photobucket junk.

Thanks man.


----------



## turtledro (May 7, 2007)

sorry dude i didnt see that, i guess i was typing while you posted that.

seriously ill look next time my B.


----------



## turtledro (May 7, 2007)

its so sad, the otherday i went down to the plant, and it was bent completley over on its side. this is the only thing i could think of that could do this. but there had been new growht since the brake  
and there are a few of the babys in there.


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 7, 2007)

turtledro said:
			
		

> sorry dude i didnt see that, i guess i was typing while you posted that.
> 
> seriously ill look next time my B.


 
Hahahaa, cool man.

It looks like your babies will make it ok.


----------



## Kindbud (May 8, 2007)

your babys look good man how did the stem break i know we have been having alot of wind maybe thats what did it man if you see new growth on the big one then she might just make it!


----------



## turtledro (May 8, 2007)

i hope she can, but i really doubt it. Yea i figure it was the wind, or maybe an animal. I think im going to be able to start a few indoors, and move them outside. Alot of babys that i plant get flooded real quick.


----------



## Kindbud (May 8, 2007)

Dam animals lol Flooded??? Why dont you make the dirt around the plants elevated a few inches?? get what im sayin and dont ever doubt hope for the best!!!


----------



## turtledro (May 9, 2007)

lol idk why i never thought of that. No she is officially dead lol. do you know those little tree saplings that look like baby weed plants? they are all over my grow site. lol and i dont know how to tell if they are a baby tree or a baby pot plant.


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

yeah their all over the place hear to they look like bud plant till they get their second node


----------



## turtledro (May 9, 2007)

lol i found a little hill in the woods covered in them, like literally hundreds. my weed plants seem to grow faster though.


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

yeah they are very slow growing know what kind of tree they are?? and yeah marijuana plants are one of the fastes growing plants


----------



## turtledro (May 9, 2007)

no clue, I asked my mom what they were because i found a ton in our yard, she said they were trees.


----------



## Kindbud (May 10, 2007)

lol yups yups idk their is a bunch around my grow spot i have to keep pullin them up lol how the grow man???


----------



## turtledro (May 11, 2007)

Baby update. they all are looking fine. Me and my friend are starting some indoor plants in a arcade machine, yes its ganjagrower154. we are still trying to figure out how to ventilate it.


----------



## turtledro (May 11, 2007)

How long should i wait before i give them nutrients?


----------



## droboy420 (May 11, 2007)

wait tell they are biger you dont want to give them nutes rightnow cuz youll kill them


----------



## Kindbud (May 11, 2007)

i usually wait till their about knee high or they get their first set of 5 leaves their way to early


----------



## turtledro (May 11, 2007)

I know, but my old one turned yellow and i figured i would give it gertilizer and it ened up being dead.


----------



## turtledro (May 13, 2007)

there was a little storm damage yesterday. i got to the garden and they were all lying on the ground, i propped them all up and put a build up of soil around their stems. ill go get pictures tomarrow.


----------



## Juggalo420 (May 13, 2007)

damn you seem to be having bad luck,
hows it doing now?


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 14, 2007)

yeah man, maybe you need to think about a new location, or a little bit more work to protect your babies. lookin sweet till then, i hope they pull through for you mate.


----------



## turtledro (May 14, 2007)

i'm really hoping they do also. I dont think it has to do much with the location, we just need to stop having thunderstorms!

anyways new pictures, all the plants are looking good.


----------



## turtledro (May 14, 2007)

Does anybody know whats up with these leaves? they look like they swirl.


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 14, 2007)

turtledro said:
			
		

> Does anybody know whats up with these leaves? they look like they swirl.


They look alright for now man. Let's see what they do in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## turtledro (May 14, 2007)

idc either way, i think it would be cool to have a plant with swirly leaves.


----------



## Ganjagrower154 (May 14, 2007)

They sure are growing up fast but the lamp were using for our indoorgrow is kindof baking the screeen and alot of light is showing up im gonna get it fixed tonight and ill put them under lights tonight.  Should I put more water on them?


----------



## turtledro (May 14, 2007)

no more water.


----------



## turtledro (May 14, 2007)

ganjagrower= my growing partner


----------



## Va Young bob Marley (May 15, 2007)

Hey I got a plant like that wit tha swirly leave Not much bigger than yours. Can't wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## turtledro (May 17, 2007)

Va Young bob Marley said:
			
		

> Hey I got a plant like that wit tha swirly leave Not much bigger than yours. Can't wait to see how they turn out.




hey man, could you post a picture? I want to see if its just a deformitie, or if my plant is messed up


----------



## allgrownup (May 20, 2007)

"no clue, I asked my mom what they were because i found a ton in our yard, she said they were trees."


Oh my God......it must be an epidemic! cuz i got those things growin around my neigbothood too!


sounds like you got a good spot to grow man!  i'd like to scout out an area on the west coast to plant near remote campground. I have the area in mind...now i need to learn how to use a gps......


----------



## turtledro (May 20, 2007)

I found out what they are, ill take a picture of a grown one when i go to check on my palnts today.

along with a baby update!!!!


----------



## turtledro (May 20, 2007)

Baby update!!!!!!!!!
the one with the swirly leaves is looking freaky as ever. also there is a picture of the leaves on the look-a-like tree.


----------



## Kindbud (May 20, 2007)

looking good bro so whats been up hope you have some better luck! take it easy peace


----------



## turtledro (May 20, 2007)

forgot the look-a-like tree.


----------



## turtledro (May 28, 2007)

Baby update!-the one with swirly leaves is looking normal, and they are really starting to grow fast!


----------



## turtledro (May 29, 2007)

how are things looking?


----------



## Kindbud (May 29, 2007)

looking good man


----------

